# Serienaufnahmen auf einem Bild?



## lukilife (1. November 2002)

Hallo,
wer kennt nicht die tollen Bilder aus den Snowboard- Surf- oder Kite-Zeitschriften. Ein Sprung wird auf einem Bild durch die einzelnen Serienbilder dargestellt.
Das möchte ich auch gern machen - weiß aber nicht richtig wie.
Wenn ich mit der Digi-Cam Serienbilder mache oder Einzelbilder aus einem Videofilm raushole müßte ich wohl bei jedem Bild die Person ausschneiden und in das Hauptbild hineinkopieren. Scheint wahnsinnig aufwendig.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Grüße LL


----------



## X-trOn (1. November 2002)

Eine Möglichkeit:
Alle Bilder in eine Datei kopiern (auf versch Layern) und dann mit Ebenenmasken die Person nur grob freimachen (also im Oberseten Layer ein "loch" reinmachen dass man den darunterliegenden sieht usw.)

Hoffe du verstehst was ich mein....


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## MMC2002 (1. November 2002)

Wenn du auch stolzer Besitzer von Adobe Premiere bist, gibt es eventuell nen kleinen Tipp, der dir weiterhelfen könnte, wenn du mit Videodateien was in PS machen willst. Wähle bei Premiere Schnittfenster exportieren---> Film ----> Einstellungen ---> wähle dann unter Allgemein anstatt Microsoft AVI lieber Filmstreifen. Das ganze müsste nach dem berechnen als *.flm-Datei vorliegen. Die kannst du dann mit PS öffnen und hast dann jeden frame als bilddatei in PS.
Hoffe der Tipp hilft dir ein wenig.
Müsste auch mit der LE-Version von Premiere gehen.


----------



## flip (1. November 2002)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat er dann aber immer noch das problem, das er die figuren auschneiden muß?
meiner meinung nach muß er egal wie immer noch die figuren ausschneiden und in das erste bild reinkopieren.
aber als tip such dir die homepages einschlägiger zeitschriften:
http://www.snowboardermbm.de/
http://www.skateboardmsm.de/index.html
http://www.surfersmag.de/index.html
usw.
und schreib denen ne email. frag nach ner email addy eines fotographen oder des/der grafiker und schildere dein problem oder deine frage.
die müssen schließlich wissen, wie sie es gemacht haben
und wenn du das rausgefunden hast, poste das doch mal hier. würde mich auch mal interessieren.
ich mach das auch auf die (evtl.) umständliche art des ausschneidens und zusammenfügenes
flip


----------



## MMC2002 (2. November 2002)

War ja auch nur als kleine Hilfestellung zum schnelleren arbeiten mit Videomaterial gedacht.


----------



## 3DMaxler (2. November 2002)

hab gerade gesehen das die bilder fast alle die selbe hintergrund farbe habe... schnapp dir doch einfach den zauberstab und und lösch den hintergrund.. da mußt du nicht pixel für pixel wegradieren.

soviel arbeit ist das nicht!


----------

